# Qualité des réseaux SOSH, B&You et Free



## The BasheR (15 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Les offres des opérateurs SOSH, B&You et Free son assez intéressantes, par contre je me demandais ce qu'il en était de leur qualité de réseau.
Je sais que SOSH et Free utilisent le réseau d'Orange et B&You celui de Bouygue, mais est-ce que la même qualité est au rendez-vous ?

Merci d'avance de vos réponses


----------



## Vladimok (17 Janvier 2012)

+1

Je me pose la même question....


----------



## Powerdom (17 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Moi qui suis passé a Sosh a son lancement, je n'y ai vu aucune différence avec le réseau orange que j'utilisais auparavant.


----------



## jhala (24 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
J'aimerais aussi avoir des retours d'expérience pour les opérateurs Sosh, Free, B&You et Red de SFR.
En fait, j'aimerais avoir des retours sur la qualité de réseau mais aussi sur les fontionnalités telles que:
- messagerie vocale visuelle
- mode modem
- VOIP.
Apparement, tout ne fonctionne pas toujours comme prévu.

Merci d'avance pour vos retours.
Je pense que nous sommes beaucoup à vouloir changer de forfaits et/ou d'opérateurs mais avec l'impression que low-cost va rimer avec low-service.


----------



## McFlan (24 Janvier 2012)

Sosh est au top. Même qualité qu'Orange. Donc la MVV et le mode modem fonctionnent parfaitement.

C'est trop tôt pour juger Free, d'autant que sur Paris Free = Orange. Mais le mode modem fonctionne. MVV pas encore.

Je n'ai jamais eu besoin de la VOIP, donc je n'ai jamais testé.

Pour le réseau Bouygues, c'est le réseau Bouygues : plus lent. Jamais testé MVV et mode modem en revanche, donc je ne sais pas.


----------



## jhala (24 Janvier 2012)

merci pour ta réponse,
J'ai finalement opté pour Sosh, un peu plus cher avec ses 24,90 que Free et B&You, mais toujours moins cher que mes 52 actuels.

D'ici là, je verrai les retours d'expérience sur les autres opérateurs et je changerai à nouveau pour moins cher. Vive le sans engagement !

Donc, n'hésitez pas à poster vos expériences.
Une fois sur Sosh, je raconterai la mienne.


----------



## Ligeard (26 Janvier 2012)

Je suis également désireux d'avoir des retours sur la qualité des réseaux, sosh et free (mais je pense qu'il faut quelques mois pour Free).
Je pense prendre un abonnement chez Sosh quelque temps, puis changer.


----------



## Matt82 (3 Février 2012)

J'ai été quasimment 6 mois chez Sosh et depuis une semaine chez Free.
A part la MVV manquante, le reste est assez transparent. Les tests de débit sont meilleurs sur Free mais bon il y a une charge client bcp plus faible donc peu concluant je pense. 
Le mode modem marchait tres bien chez Sosh, idem chez Free. 

Chez Free je ne rencontre pas de pb d autonomie ou de perte réseau.


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Février 2012)

Matt82 a dit:


> J'ai été quasimment 6 mois chez Sosh et depuis une semaine chez Free.........
> .............
> Chez Free je ne rencontre pas de pb d autonomie ou de perte réseau.



Ta phrase, ainsi écrite, laisse supposer que tu avais des problèmes d'autonomie et de perte de réseau chez SOSH: Est ce le cas ?


----------



## olm (3 Février 2012)

non, c'est, je pense, parce que certains se plaignent de perte d'autonomie et de réseau chez free.

Perso, je suis chez free depuis mardi et ça marche très bien.
Pas de perte d'autonomie (sauf en mode modem: j'ai connecté un ipad + un mac dessus ... ça dépote!!!)
Pas de problème de réseau, autant sur l'antenne free à côté du boulot que sur orange chez moi. (ni même entre les deux )


----------



## Matt82 (3 Février 2012)

olm a dit:


> non, c'est, je pense, parce que certains se plaignent de perte d'autonomie et de réseau chez free.


+1
Non, aucun problème chez Sosh... ni chez Free ! 
Et puis l'autonomie dépend tellement de ce que tu fais... dans une utilisation "normale", je n'ai pas fait de différences.


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Février 2012)

OK, merci à vous deux !


----------



## ciradis (4 Février 2012)

Bonjour

 j'ai commencé une histoire avec sosh

 mon fils de 11 ans a un  vieux IPhone  , il va sur youtube pour ses morceau de musique et manga  connecté au wifi de la maison , j'ai pensé lui prendre une Carte sim chez sosh (abonnement de 9,90  ) commandé le 16 jan en ligne , le 20 je reçois  la carte sim et le courrier qui m informe que la carte est restreinte (reception d'appel uniquement) ...jusqu'à réception du contrat signé et homologué  .... le 30 je recoi le SMS "Félicitation , vous pouvez émettre des appels en redémarrant votre téléphone bla bla...) .... le 31 je recoi un SMS " vous avez atteint 75  de dépassement de forfait !!!!

 je me connecte sur le site Orange je regarde le détail du suivi conso , session multimédia  facturé à la sec  depuis le 25 jan.

 jappelle le service client , le conseiller après m'avoir écoute me répond : ah c'est normale , sur l'IPhone  il y'a toujours des mise à jours " je lui répond que j'ai 3 IPhones et je sais comment ça fonctionne les mise à jour , et Apple ne sort pas des M.A.J tous les jours , il me répond : AH! je vous passe un autres service  ...2 ème conseiller même réponse (ils ont du faire la même formation ) allez hop  passons au 3 ième conseiller pas de nouveau , Le 4 eme conseiller c'est un technicien , il me dit effectivement ce sont des session multimédia  , donc la facturation c'est normale , Hors l'IPHone ne sort pas de la maison est connecté sur mon wifi gratuitement et il a fallut mettre la sim sosh pour que ça devient payant !!le technicien a était un peu gêné et hop il me passe le service commerciale  , cette fois c'est une gentille Dame , elle me dit : "mes collègues m'ont expliqué votre problème , si j'ai bien compris , votre  IPhone ne se connecte pas sur le wifi ?  ...." je me suis retenue et je lui réexpliqué mon cas , et elle me ressort les M.A.J de l IPhone , je lui est expliqué que même APPLE ne sont pas au courant de ces nouvelles M.A.S conçu par sosh  , elle conclue par "jenvoie la réclamation , la réponse pas avant 72 heures ".

 Affaire à suivre

P.S: moi personnellement suis abonné Orange Open 3 j'ai jamais eu de souci


----------



## bricbroc (4 Février 2012)

Aujourd'hui la question du réseau me parait secondaire.
Il y a 3 opérateurs qui sont en place depuis plus de 10 ans, si ils avaient encore des problèmes de qualité ça se saurait.
Par contre le sujet qui est revenu au centre de l'actualité est le budget mensuel que tu es prêt à mettre dans cette téléphonie d'une part.
Et quelle niveau de service et/prestation tu es prêt à payer autour d'autre part...
Boutiques, téléphone subventionné, etc....
Je ne parle pas des hotlines téléphoniques tant leurs prestations sont sujettes à caution, quelque soit l'opérateur.
Le cas de free est encore particulier puisqu'il se positionne plutôt, pour l'instant, comme un mvno. Donc sans Orange, ce ne serait rien, d'où ses tarifs !
C 'est sa seule chance de grandir


----------



## maopag (6 Février 2012)

Je suis chez Free après avoir été chez Bouygues.
Ya pas photo pour la qualité du réseau. Free est au moins 3 fois plus rapide en data, en tout cas dans ma région (le Vercors), Demain je vais à Grenoble, je verrais si il y a une difference.


----------



## Funigtor (7 Février 2012)

@ciradis : Désactive les données céllulaires.


----------



## bricbroc (14 Février 2012)

maopag a dit:


> Je suis chez Free après avoir été chez Bouygues.
> Ya pas photo pour la qualité du réseau. Free est au moins 3 fois plus  rapide en data, en tout cas dans ma région (le Vercors), Demain je vais à  Grenoble, je verrais si il y a une difference.


Effectivement Free depuis Grenoble semble catastrophique, entre le 7 où tu y étais et aujourd'hui 14, il s'est écoulé 7 jours et ton post n'est toujours pas arrivé


----------



## JeeBo (21 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai pris un contrat B&You, après des années à 50 chez Orange.
Je découvre donc le réseau Bouygues...
Cela ressemble à une plaisanterie : rarement plus de 2/5 en réception, la connexion 3G est quasi inexistante.

Bon d'accord, je vis et travaille dans un petit bled du nord de la France : Paris...

Je vais tester une autre carte SIM, on ne sait jamais...

Et ensuite, si ce n'est pas mieux : Free (orange) ou Sosh (Orange) !!!

D'après ce que je lis ci-dessus, le réseau Bouygues a mauvaise presse.


----------



## jhala (24 Février 2012)

ça y est, mon passage de Orange à Sosh s'est fait hier.
J'avoue que ça a été des plus simples. Un coup de fil au service client Orange et hop, 27 euros d'économisé chaque mois (24,90 au lieu de 52, sans parler des dépassements).
Niveau réseau, c'est celui d'Orange, donc sans surprise.
J'ai testé le mode modem avec mon iMac, ça marche nickel.

Maintenant, j'éspère que je ne serai pas considéré par Orange comme un client de seconde zone.
A suivre...


PS: Fait du hasard ou pas, Orange m'a appelé hier, jour de la bascule sur Sosh, pour le point sur mon forfait. Je leur dit que je passe sur Sosh et ils me disent: "ah, ben, c'est ce que j'allais vous proposer !". Bizarre, j'ai du mal à y croire, appeler ses clients pour gagner moins. Ou alors c'est vraiment la déroute chez Orange.


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Février 2012)

jhala a dit:


> ....
> 
> 
> PS: Fait du hasard ou pas, Orange m'a appelé hier, jour de la bascule sur Sosh, pour le point sur mon forfait. Je leur dit que je passe sur Sosh et ils me disent: "ah, ben, c'est ce que j'allais vous proposer !". Bizarre, j'ai du mal à y croire, appeler ses clients pour gagner moins. Ou alors c'est vraiment la déroute chez Orange.



Ce n'est pas "pour gagner moins" c'est pour ne pas perdre le client et au moins le garder sur SOSH !...Tu aurais pu aller chez Free


----------



## jhala (24 Février 2012)

Effectivement, ils veulent garder leurs clients, même en gagnant moins d'argent.
Mais du coup, je ne comprends par la stratégie de créer une marque low-cost que finalement peu de gens connaissent alors qu'ils pourraient faire une offre Orange, sans engagement et sans achat de mobile, et qui serait beaucoup plus visible que l'offre Sosh.
Au final, tout le monde a entendu parler du "buzz" de l'offre Free mais Orange n'a pas créer de "buzz" Sosh; donc tout le monde part chez Free.
Messieurs de la communication et du marketing, revoyez votre copie !!!

@pepeye66: j'aurais pu aller chez Free mais je suis du genre "j'attends de voir si ça fonctionne bien".


----------



## stéphane83 (30 Août 2012)

En combien de temps recoit on une carte sim commandée chez sosh?


----------



## Vladimok (30 Août 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> En combien de temps recoit on une carte sim commandée chez sosh?



C'est très rapide, environ 4 jours.

Par contre au niveau débit data, je m'attendais à beaucoup mieux.


----------



## stéphane83 (30 Août 2012)

Vladimok a dit:


> C'est très rapide, environ 4 jours.
> 
> Par contre au niveau débit data, je m'attendais à beaucoup mieux.



Je demande ça car ma commande est validée depuis deux jours mais je ne sais pas si elle a été expédiée ou non...


----------



## stéphane83 (4 Septembre 2012)

Voilà carte Sosh activée depuis hier.
Par contre, déception j'étais en 3G chez Free là je passe en Edge ( bizarre )
Autre problématique : iTunes match quasiment inutilisable sur Sosh.
Le streaming saccade et se fige alors que chez Free aucun problème...
Je pense qu'il doit y avoir un temps avant que le débit et la qualité du réseau soient peut etre optimisés car de plus je suis dans une zone sensée supporter la 4G donc à suivre...
J'irai faire un tour sur Sosh. Fr demander conseil...
Sinon retour chez Free malgré l'absence de MKV!
Pensez vous qu'il y ait un délai pour que le réseau soit optimisé depuis l'activation
?


----------



## endavent (4 Septembre 2012)

Techniquement je ne vois pas pourquoi il y aurait un temps d'optimisation.

A partir du moment où tu as mis ta carte SIM dans le mobile et qu'il a été redémarré il s'adapte normalement seul (dans le cas de l'Iphone, car je ne sais pas sur Android s'il ne faut pas modifier des paramètres, mais plus pour les SMS et MMS que pour le streaming ou le surf sur Internet).

Lorsque tu étais chez Free, sais-tu si tu étais sur une antenne Free ou sur une antenne Orange à cet endroit précis ?


----------



## stéphane83 (4 Septembre 2012)

endavent a dit:


> Techniquement je ne vois pas pourquoi il y aurait un temps d'optimisation.
> 
> A partir du moment où tu as mis ta carte SIM dans le mobile et qu'il a été redémarré il s'adapte normalement seul (dans le cas de l'Iphone, car je ne sais pas sur Android s'il ne faut pas modifier des paramètres, mais plus pour les SMS et MMS que pour le streaming ou le surf sur Internet).
> 
> Lorsque tu étais chez Free, sais-tu si tu étais sur une antenne Free ou sur une antenne Orange à cet endroit précis ?



Non je ne suis pas trop connaisseur mais il est vrai que je captais mieux chez moi avec Free donc meilleure utilisation des services streaming.
C'est un peu aléatoire c'est sûr car à l'extérieur j'étais en 3G en permanence avec Sosh.


----------



## endavent (10 Septembre 2012)

Vladimok a dit:


> C'est très rapide, environ 4 jours.
> 
> Par contre au niveau débit data, je m'attendais à beaucoup mieux.



Moi aussi j'ai été surpris par les tests de débit réalisés par des applications de mesure : les écarts ne sont pas si importants que cela, même s'ils se révèlent meilleurs. 

En revanche c'est au niveau de la fluidité générale qu'on le ressent : peut-être que le téléchargement "brut" n'est pas 2 fois meilleur mais l'ensemble (débit descendant, montant et latence) permet un affichage des pages Internet bien plus rapide, qu'on soit dans une application ou sur Safari mobile, ou encore une vidéo Youtube.


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Septembre 2012)

De mon côté un réseau irréprochable en 3G permanent chez B and You.Bien au delà de Sosh et Free.
Mais cela est sûrement relatif à la zone, etc..
J'attends la messagerie visuelle chez Free et je retournerai chez eux car le réseau était meilleur que chez Sosh.


----------



## Gwen (25 Septembre 2012)

Moi, je suis aujourd'hui chez Free. Je DOIS OBLIGATOIREMENT changer d'opérateur, car je DOIS résilier mon abonnement internet Free. L'abonnement étant lié a celui du portable, je crains qu'ils suppriment tout d'un coup et que je perde mon numéro. 

Du coup, je suis contraint et forcé de migrer ailleurs pour être certain de ne pas perdre mon numéro (le même depuis 13 ans).

Apparemment, Sosh ne semble pas si bien que ça niveau débit, mais il y a la Messagerie Visuelle. B & You ne semblent pas plus intéressants.

Qu'en est'-il de Virgin et SFR ?

Quel forfait se rapprocherait le plus de celui de Free en terme de fonctionnalités (Mode modem, appels internationaux, etc.) et de coût ?


----------



## titeuf86 (25 Septembre 2012)

Pourquoi voudrait tu quitter Free mobile? Tu peux toujours garder ton forfait free mobile même si tu n'as plus de forfait adsl freebox, juste tu ne bénéficieras plus de la réduction pour avoir ton forfait à 15,99 mais tu passeras à 19,99.


----------



## marvel63 (25 Septembre 2012)

@gwen : n'enterre pas trop vite sosh pour les débits, de mon coté j'en suis extremement satisfait. Je teste en parallèle avec SFR au même endroit (Villerubanne), sosh est meilleur.

Pour les forfaits avec appels internationaux, je sèche - je n'en connais pas dans cette gamme de prix.


----------



## Gwen (25 Septembre 2012)

titeuf86 a dit:


> Pourquoi voudrait tu quitter Free mobile?



Parce que je n'ai AUCUNE confiance en leur service. Et si je perds mon numéro de téléphone à cause d'une erreur quelconque, je ne pourrais JAMAIS le récupérer et là ça serait la catastrophe.

Donc, Free, pour moi, c'est fini. Le réseau est bon vu le prix, mais le service c'est ZÉRO pointé.

J'attends toujours que le technicien me contacte après plus de deux semaines de panne. Chez Free, ils m'ont dit laconiquement que leur garantie de dépannage en 10*h n'était valable qu'une fois la panne identifiée, hors cette recherche de panne peut être très longue. Je me voyais mal resté encore des semaines sans internet au bureau.

Par contre, j'ai testé à fond le partage de connexion entre l'iPhone et l'iMac. Ça marche, mais c'est à péter un câble tellement c'est lent et ça décroche régulièrement. Le bureau est dans un vieux bâtiment avec des murs épais et donc, ça ralentit tout


----------



## docbike (26 Septembre 2012)

jhala a dit:


> merci pour ta réponse,
> J'ai finalement opté pour Sosh, un peu plus cher avec ses 24,90 que Free et B&You, mais toujours moins cher que mes 52 actuels.
> 
> D'ici là, je verrai les retours d'expérience sur les autres opérateurs et je changerai à nouveau pour moins cher. Vive le sans engagement !
> ...




Bonsoir,
Ou en étais-tu de ton engagement avec ton forfait à 52 ?
(car, normalement, on peut migrer vers Sosh qu'à la fin d'un autre engagement, je crois, non ?)


----------



## Gwen (26 Septembre 2012)

Finalement, je suis resté chez Free. Je les ai appelés au téléphone et il semblerait que le cas s'est déjà produit et l'abonnement passe bien de 15 à 19 &#8364; automatiquement sans résiliation.

Je croise les doigts.

Sinon, depuis que j&#8217;ai appelé pour résilier, ma connexion internet liée à mon iPhone est particulièrement lente et décroche en permanence. Je ne suis pas certains qu'il y a causés à effet, mais c'est cocasse


----------



## endavent (1 Octobre 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Finalement, je suis resté chez Free. Je les ai appelés au téléphone et il semblerait que le cas s'est déjà produit et l'abonnement passe bien de 15 à 19  automatiquement sans résiliation.
> 
> Je croise les doigts.
> 
> Sinon, depuis que jai appelé pour résilier, ma connexion internet liée à mon iPhone est particulièrement lente et décroche en permanence. Je ne suis pas certains qu'il y a causés à effet, mais c'est cocasse



Personnellement j'ai désormais quelques semaines d'utilisation du réseau Orange via SOSH et c'est un vrai renouveau par rapport à Free. Autant j'ai été un abonné Free mobile de la première heure et je l'ai défendu pendant longtemps, autant je suis satisfait de leur service ADSL Internet (et pourtant j'ai eu deux pannes en 5 ans avec intervention technicien), autant il n'y a pas photo actuellement entre SOSH et Free au niveau de la qualité du réseau. J'ai testé en région, à Paris, en semaine, le week-end, dans le train ... Je revis 

Par ailleurs SOSH a particulièrement bien géré, après un début difficile, l'envoi des cartes nano-sim aux clients qui sont passés sur l'Iphone 5 (en tous cas ceux qui ont acheté le téléphone chez eux).

Certes je paie 4 euros par mois de plus, mais ça les vaut !


----------



## stéphane83 (4 Octobre 2012)

Tout cela est très relatif.Je me trouve en région PACA dans le Var et j'ai testé les trois opérateurs.
Verdict:
Orange : le réseau est stable en 3G mais je passais en Edge arrivé à mon domicile.
Free : réseau 3G en général : 3 G un peu timide chez moi ( alors que la 3 G inaccessible chez orange dans l'appartement )
B and You irréprochable : 3G très stable et permanente en extérieur et intérieur.


Verdict : par rapport à ma zone et à ces comparaisons je me suis orienté vers Free.
De plus, le réseau s'améliore nettement et la messagerie visuelle enfin disponible ne me fait plus hésiter.
L'option bloquer les appels surtaxés est aussi appréciable.
Voilà, je pense que chacun doit pouvoir trouver ce qui lui convient et que beaucoup de paramètres sont à prendre en compte.
Il n'y a pas de meilleurs ni de mauvais opérateurs


----------



## MarcMame (12 Octobre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de meilleurs ni de mauvais opérateurs


Si ! Mais c'est toujours dépendant des zones que l'on fréquente.
La couverture de chaque opérateur est très différente selon les zones hors grandes et moyennes agglomérations que tous les opérateurs couvrent à peu près correctement.

Si l'on prend par exemple les zones blanches (réseau mutualisé F-Contact), Free est un très mauvais choix car il n'y aura pas accès (sauf sur les point d'accès gérés par Orange). Le cas du département de l'Ardèche est typique : le réseau F-Contact est majoritaire et essentiellement géré par SFR et donc un mobile Free se retrouvera sans connexion dans l'ensemble du département dès la sortie des villes.

Si maintenant on prend le problème de la Corse, c'est Orange qui, sans contestation, couvre le mieux les 2 départements. Les mobiles Bouygues et SFR auront donc de grosses difficultés à avoir du réseau en sortant des villes alors que Orange et Free n'auront pas ce problème.

D'une manière générale, si la couverture générale de Bouygues n'est pas aussi bonne que les autres, la réception dans les bâtiments est souvent meilleure (grâce à l'utilisation plus fréquente de la bande des 1 800MHz).

Le choix de l'opérateur doit donc se faire en fonction des zones que l'on fréquente et non pas selon un taux de couverture globalisé qui ne veut pas dire grand chose sauf si on est un grand voyageur qui sillonne toute l'année la France entière...


----------



## stéphane83 (12 Octobre 2012)

MarcMame a dit:


> Si ! Mais c'est toujours dépendant des zones que l'on fréquente.
> La couverture de chaque opérateur est très différente selon les zones hors grandes et moyennes agglomérations que tous les opérateurs couvrent à peu près correctement.
> 
> Si l'on prend par exemple les zones blanches (réseau mutualisé F-Contact), Free est un très mauvais choix car il n'y aura pas accès (sauf sur les point d'accès gérés par Orange). Le cas du département de l'Ardèche est typique : le réseau F-Contact est majoritaire et essentiellement géré par SFR et donc un mobile Free se retrouvera sans connexion dans l'ensemble du département dès la sortie des villes.
> ...


Alors là je peux confirmer ce que tu viens d'expliquer!
Avec B and You j'étais en permanence en 3 G à mon domicile et je me demandais encore pourquoi cette stabilité et permanence de la 3 G chez Bouygues alors que chez Orange je passais en Edge.
Tu viens de me donner la réponse


----------



## iloumac73 (31 Octobre 2012)

Pour mon cas j'ai eu Free pendant 5 mois est c'est un désastre en 3G : sur Chambéry (Savoie) avec Free j'avais du 768 Kbit/s en moyenne alors que maintenant chez Sosh j'ai du 5/6Mbit/s.

Le réseau Sosh est bien meilleur en Savoie que celui de Free.


----------



## doupold (26 Novembre 2012)

Quelqu'un a des informations sur la couverture réseau des 3 opérateurs à Meaux?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## chacha95 (6 Décembre 2012)

C'est normal que le site b&you est inaccessible depuis aujourd'hui ?


----------



## tigrou81 (20 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour , 

Au debut j'etais chez free mais le debit internet en 3G etait horrible (Toulouse), surtout en modem.Chez free impossible de lire une video ou de regarder la tv. Du coup je suis passé chez Sosh qui pour moi est super! La navigation est fluide aussi rapide que chez Orange la messagerie Visuelle marche très bien la fonction modem aussi. Je n'ai plus de blocage sur une page web par exemple.


----------



## MacSedik (20 Janvier 2013)

JeeBo a dit:


> D'après ce que je lis ci-dessus, le réseau Bouygues a mauvaise presse.



Pas pour moi, je m'explique:

J'ai été chez Orange et Sosh le réseau est bon mais paraît engorgé parfois. Je dirai que c'est le meilleur réseau en terme de couverture.
SFR pour moi est un bon réseau mais leur pub sur le réseau le plus rapide de France je ne sais pas ce qu'ils veulent dire par rapide car clairement je ne vois aucune différence avec Bouygues. J'ai été surpris de la qualité de la 3G Bouygues et de sa couverture (testé sur Bordeaux, Poitiers, La Rochelle, Nantes et Tours) je suis passé chez B & You et là c'est vraiment parfait de la H+ de la vraie à 20&#8364;. Certes le réseau Bouygues est moins étendu que celui de SFR ou Orange mais globalement il est excellent. Bien sûr d'autres diront le contraire mais pour moi c'est vraiment un bon réseau.

PS : oui je fais des tests à 2h30 du matin quand je suis insomniaque


----------



## Bombigolo (20 Janvier 2013)

Des nouvelles du reseau Free ici :
http://presse.quechoisir.org/130117_Slides.pdf


----------



## Argeuh (21 Janvier 2013)

doupold a dit:


> Quelqu'un a des informations sur la couverture réseau des 3 opérateurs à Meaux?
> 
> Merci d'avance!




Pas de vécu perso, mais tu peux jeter un oeil sur ceci:

http://www.lebonforfait.fr/antennes-mobiles.html#latlng=489593249-28830497


----------



## JLG47 (8 Juin 2013)

Depuis ma bascule de Bouygues à FREE, après avoir été sur SFR, aucun changement de qualité de réseau. Je retrouve juste la couverture d'Orange avec ses limitations géographiques ( la campagnes, c'est la campagne pour tout le monde!).


----------



## alargeau (8 Juin 2013)

Tout dépend vraiment d'où chacun habite. À Paris intra-muros, et avec Sosh il y a beaucoup d'endroits où je capte la 3G à fond mais où le débit est mauvais (iPhone 4). Avec Free avant, c'était pareil. Donc pour moi et sur Paris, Free et Sosh même combat. J'ai des amis sous Bouygues et SFR et c'est pas mieux. Peut-être que la H+ apporte un petit gain, je ne sais pas.
En tout cas, quand je vois leurs nombreuses pubs sur la 4G, je me dis juste que j'aimerais pouvoir mieux capter chez moi... Après, que ça aille plus vite, tant mieux. Mais il y a encore vraiment trop d'endroits (en France) où on capte mal ne serait-ce que pour la partie téléphonie.


----------



## Forest218 (9 Juin 2013)

Pour moi aucun soucis chez Bouygues ni chez B&YOU...
Très bon débit très bonne couverture. 
je suis sur Bordeaux.






[/URL][/IMG]

PS : Je reste aussi chez Bouygues car suite à l'autorisation de l'ARCEP, Bouygues sera le seul Opérateur à proposer la 4G sur la fréquence 1800Mhz, soit la seule compatible avec l'iphone 5 Europeen dont je suis l'heureux possesseur.


----------



## stéphane83 (9 Juin 2013)

Be And You Parfait!


----------



## gerard s (1 Juillet 2013)

Ayant lu https://idees.b-and-you.fr/feedbacks/85488-ameliorer-le-r...,
je me suis permis de placer le texte ci dessous en italiques. Il a bien entendu été censuré. Donc je le place partout où je peux désormais

_Le réseau est pourri de pourri sur 3 départements différents : le 27, le 28 et le 78. Avec 4 téléphones différents successifs (samsung, siemens, samsung galaxy mini 2, alcatel OT995), je constate les mêmes résultats accablants pour ce réseau de merde : les sms, souvent, ne partent même pas (s'affiche 'réseau indisponible') ; je suis averti de la réception d'un sms avec un retard considérable qui peut atteindre les 48 heures ; il est impossible de communiquer (les liaisons sont soit très vite interrompues (constat du service technique bouygues, aucun remède fourni), soit très fortement hachées (constat du service technique bouygues, aucun remède fourni) ; le téléphone étant allumé 18 h par jour, tous les appels entrants sont systématiquement renvoyés vers le répondeur. Le répondeur 660 m'avertit de l'arrivée d'un message vocal quand il le veut bien. Je souscris régulièrement à du surf internet (je surfe sans aucun souci via une box ORANGE) : il m'est impossible, connecté net 30 jours par mois, plusieurs fois dans la journée, de télécharger les 50 MB qui me sont alloués pour le mois, tellement le réseau est POURRI. Je ne vois que très rarement le sigle 3G+ s'afficher sur mes 2 téléphones et quand il est présent, quelquesoit le nombre de barrettes, cela ne change rien au fait que le surf est impossible. _

_Cette société est une association d'escrocs qui ne fait RIEN pour améliorer la qualité de son réseau et de plus émet sur les ondes télé des publicités (l'ours qui fait peur aux lapins et aux écureuils) montrant que les techniciens bouygues sont particulièrement énervés quand ils entendent que le réseau bouygues est de mauvaise qualité. J'ignore comment certains clients (clients ou salariés bouygues ??) peuvent être satisfaits de bouygues. _

_J'ai dit ce que je pensais du réseau sur mon répondeur vu que tous les appelants sont obligés de l'entendre. Si ce message est censuré par l'admin, je le place partout où je peux_


----------



## Gwen (1 Juillet 2013)

gerard s a dit:


> Si ce message est censuré par l'admin, je le place partout où je peux



C'est ton avis et tu le partages. Ici, on ne censure pas à tout va.

Tu as une mauvaise expérience et c'est toujours intéressant de la partager. Ça contrebalance.


----------



## gerard s (2 Juillet 2013)

le 


> J'ai dit ce que je pensais du réseau sur mon répondeur vu que tous les appelants sont obligés de l'entendre. Si ce message est censuré par l'admin, je le place partout où je peux


était placé sur le site de bouygues

je modifie mon post initial pour le rendre un chouia plus clair

De plus, mon père a un abonnement à 30 e par mois pour une clé 3G+ bouygues depuis novembre 2010. Depuis cette date, il a droit chaque jour à des plantes de l'application bouygues nécessitant un reboot du pc  et ... à des pertes de connexion internet toutes les 8 à 9 minutes. Depuis que je lui ai fait une parabole à la mac gyver  , les pertes de connexion ont lieu grosso modo une fois par heure


----------



## lee91 (22 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour, est ce que des personnes ont tester l'iphone 5 avec un forfait b&you ? Je voudrais changer mais jai lu des commentaires sur des sites qui m'ont fait un peu peur donc je voulais avoir des retours d'experiences.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## stéphane83 (22 Juillet 2013)

lee91 a dit:


> Bonjour, est ce que des personnes ont tester l'iphone 5 avec un forfait b&you ? Je voudrais changer mais jai lu des commentaires sur des sites qui m'ont fait un peu peur donc je voulais avoir des retours d'experiences.
> 
> Merci d'avance !



Très bien pour ma part


----------



## lee91 (22 Juillet 2013)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Très bien pour ma part



Merci


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Juillet 2013)

lee91 a dit:


> Bonjour, est ce que des personnes ont tester l'iphone 5 avec un forfait b&you ? Je voudrais changer mais jai lu des commentaires sur des sites qui m'ont fait un peu peur donc je voulais avoir des retours d'experiences.
> 
> Merci d'avance !



Comme tu le sais, c'est Bouygues.
Il n'y a pas de soucis "hardware" avec l'iPhone connu (comme entre SOSH et l'iPhone 5).
Par contre, la qualité du réseau, c'est tellement variable selon là où tu te trouves, parfois au mètre près, que donner une réponse globale est impossible.
Avant de choisir Orange, j'avais testé avec une carte prépayée les lieux que je fréquente le plus habituellement (comme tout le monde : maison, lieu(x) de travail, lieu de vacances s'il est fixe, sans jeu de mots)


----------



## msdosfolies (21 Décembre 2018)

je dis pareil , tout dépends de l'endroit ou l'on est  Ici ou je suis en paca zone vers  Grasse,  b and you est le mieux '(j'ai testé les 3 ) 
sosh passe super bien aussi mais dès que je suis dans l'arriere pays grassois, limite alpes de haute provence  il n'y a que bouygues qui marche bien partout .
en gros SFR marche moyen mais bien vers =cannes nice , orange bien partout sauf zone rurale derriere , quant à free , j'ai résilié de suite , j'avais la 4 g  avec .. 1 mo en dl  et parfois meme le te coupait . free c'est encore la cata 
j'ai pourtant repris sosh cette semaine pour les 50 g  en promo (  suis frontalier et voyage souvent en italie Espagne )


----------



## moderno31 (23 Décembre 2018)

Powerdom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Moi qui suis passé a Sosh a son lancement, je n'y ai vu aucune différence avec le réseau orange que j'utilisais auparavant.


Pareil je suis chez Sosh ! et depuis 5 ans. Désormais la 4G bat son plein ! ça fonctionne très bien, partout et tout le temps. Je bosse avec donc pas que du loisir.


----------



## moderno31 (23 Décembre 2018)

jhala a dit:


> Maintenant, j'éspère que je ne serai pas considéré par Orange comme un client de seconde zone.
> A suivre...


Ben disons qu'il est arrivé 1 fois ou 2 en 5 ans qu'il n'y ait plus de jus dans les tuyaux ou un problème de facturation, et là c'est la galère pour avoir un conseiller. On es rendu à un chat tout pourri mais bon qui va avec ce mode de contrat. On mise sur le forum et la communauté si problèmes... Faut juste s'habituer au changement. Au delà de ça, je n'ai pas beaucoup de problèmes. Sosh c'est un plaisir, efficace et performant.


----------



## ScapO (1 Mars 2019)

Sosh ,que peu de gens connaissent ?


----------



## deepbluebdr (19 Mai 2021)

moderno31 a dit:


> Pareil je suis chez Sosh ! et depuis 5 ans. Désormais la 4G bat son plein ! ça fonctionne très bien, partout et tout le temps. Je bosse avec donc pas que du loisir.





MacSedik a dit:


> Pas pour moi, je m'explique:
> 
> J'ai été chez Orange et Sosh le réseau est bon mais paraît engorgé parfois. Je dirai que c'est le meilleur réseau en terme de couverture.
> SFR pour moi est un bon réseau mais leur pub sur le réseau le plus rapide de France je ne sais pas ce qu'ils veulent dire par rapide car clairement je ne vois aucune différence avec Bouygues. J'ai été surpris de la qualité de la 3G Bouygues et de sa couverture (testé sur Bordeaux, Poitiers, La Rochelle, Nantes et Tours) je suis passé chez B & You et là c'est vraiment parfait de la H+ de la vraie à 20&#8364;. Certes le réseau Bouygues est moins étendu que celui de SFR ou Orange mais globalement il est excellent. Bien sûr d'autres diront le contraire mais pour moi c'est vraiment un bon réseau.
> ...


Bonjour
Depuis l'arrivée de Free, je peux dire que j'ai essayé...selon les promo... tous les opérateurs: Red, B&You, Free donc, et Sosh que j'ai actuellement.
La vérité, il n'y en aucun qui sort du lot, qui couvrirait toutes les zones que je peux arpenter. En milieu rural, aucun soucis avec aucun. En montagne et en campagne, ou en Corse, les plus gros opérateurs m'on montré des problèmes.
Ça peut surprendre mais le seul avec lequel j'ai pu par exemple, regarder le Giro d'Italia en partage de connexion alors que j'étais en séjour dans les Pyrénées ou communiquer normalement dans les Alpes reste Free.
Mais bon Orange dit que Sosh reste le meilleur réseau de France, pour le moment je suis chez eux. Je fais beaucoup de rando, j'ai parfois pour ne pas dire souvent du mal a avoir du réseau pour utiliser mes appli d'aide à la rando.
Le forfait que j'ai aujourd'hui me semble un des plus intéressant: 80Go pour 14,99€ même si ça reste exceptionnel de consommer au delà des 30Go.
Quand je repense à ce que je payais en facture à France Telecom, (Orange d'alors), ils ont mis de l'eau dans leur vin, grâce à Xavier Niel qui a renversé la table de ces tarifs abusifs. Et le combo data/tarif restent le premier poste que je regarde.


----------



## NoobUser (19 Janvier 2022)

Chez Free depuis mi-décembre, pas beaucoup de réseau (1 barre), je suis dans une petite ville.
Mais le truc énervant, c'est les appels de propositions commerciales (Électricité, internet, Assurances, etc...) que je n'avais pas chez SFR et maintenant se sont les promos par SMS et sa casse les pieds...
Je finis mon année et je me barre direct.


----------



## Icloud92 (2 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour je relance un peu le sujet, je voudrais prendre un forfait 5G, je suis en IDF vous conseillez plutôt qui ? merci


----------

